# Follow Up on 10/22



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Well fellas,
After getting an overwhelming response mostly favoring the Ruger 10/22 over the Marlin, I went searching and searching for the right one. My wife has never really gone shooting before, so I wanted to get something that she would really like. Saturday I drove down to Clinton to pick up a 10/22 and this is what I came back with:

[attachment=0:2m61e3sr]ruger.jpg[/attachment:2m61e3sr]

She loved it! Took it out shooting and she had a blast... ran 200-300 rounds through it without any problems. Open sights are great, but now I'm looking to put a scope on it and grab a 25 round mag. Thanks again for the input! I wonder how many more guns she will let me buy for "her" !


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats on the new purchase! Looks like a purdy laminate stock perfect for the wife!

I have some Butler Creek 25rd magazines and honestly dont like them a bit. They tend to misfeed regularly. So I generally use the factory 10 rd magazines, but I wonder if the Ruger factory 25 rd clips work better?


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I have seen very good reports on the new factory Ruger 10/22 25-rd mags. So I would go that route.
My Butler Creek Hot Lips have only had issues with truncated cone bullet-shape ammo. With regular round nose or RN-HP they work just fine.

We are ever so lucky that Bill Ruger is dead so that we can _now_ get high-capacity magazines from Ruger...


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I've had horrible results with the Hotlips Mags. It doesn't seem like it's even an ammo issue, I think they just get worn out. The ones I've used have had thousands and thousands of rounds through them, so maybe any magazine would get tired after that much work? I've heard that the steel lip Butler creeks are more reliable, could be because steel doesn't wear down like plastic. A factory 25 rounder that works would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Frisco Pete said:


> We are ever so lucky that Bill Ruger is dead so that we can _now_ get high-capacity magazines from Ruger...


Was he anti high-capacity magazine? :?:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Waspo.... whatever you buy for your high cap mags, be sure they are metal lipped mags. I have 3 BC plastic mags and they jam about once per 30 rounds. I also have a metal lips mag that I have still to have a jam with. I have also noticed that my 10/22 does not like lead ammo. It will jam even more often. I buy copper platted ammo and I have no issues. BTW... I have not put lead ammo in the metal lipped mag.

Good luck with your 10/22 and have a blast I know my wife does. She loves shooting that thing and is always bugging about how we have to go shoot every weekend even if it's for half an hour.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the tips on the high capacity mags! I'd love to get a factory 25 round from Ruger... I imagine that would be the best.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Bax* said:


> [quote="Frisco Pete":1g36gqi8]We are ever so lucky that Bill Ruger is dead so that we can _now_ get high-capacity magazines from Ruger...


Was he anti high-capacity magazine? :?:[/quote:1g36gqi8]
Yes he was. He had no problem going along with the '94 AWB and Bill Clinton - and always hamstrung efforts to improve the Mini-14. In fact he was rather embarrassed that Ruger made something like that rather than a classic sporting gun. He also let the aftermarket make a ton of money making hi-cap aftermarket mags for the 10/22 as mentioned in my post. He would not dirty his hands with such.

Now that he is gone, Ruger has improved their semiauto pistol designs as time goes by; revamped the Mini-14 for better accuracy, and finally made higher capacity mags for it available. They have also come out with the Ruger SR556 piston-driven AR, plus the SR22 "assault style" .22 autoloader rifle - and of course the new hi-cap 10/22 mags.

None of this would have been either green-lighted with the somewhat elitist Bill at the helm, or would have met with resistance and under supported to the detriment of the product.

While I've done okay with a reasonable round count using Hot Lips mags and ammo like CCI Mini-Mags or Winchester Super-X, I failed to add that I would strongly encourage anyone to spend the extra money on the Steel Lips version of the Butler Creek mags if they decided to try that brand.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

+1 on the Butler Creek Steel Lips over Hot Lips. If you are going with that brand, that's the way to go. The Ruger BX-25 mags are usually about $5 more than the BC Steel Lips, but I feel they are worth it. They fit my guns better, and have an overall better construction. Plus, I like that they can be disassembled for cleaning. I used to buy the more expensive Tactical Innovations mags, but the Rugers are good enough for me.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a couple of those Ruger 25 roung mags and I had one that had a major problem, but sportsmans exchanged it and now they all work equally well. I'm guessing it was just a fluke that I got a bad one. For the price I think they are better than the Butler Creek ones.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

+3 on the steel lips, the plastic are junk. The auto loader for Butler Creek works very nicely also. Be sure to not leave the clips loaded when not in use as it will wear out the spring. Here is the LOADER


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh ya, good call huge! Those loaders are awesome! So much easier than doing it by hand. And same for you're comment about keeping em loaded. I had a buddy keep one loaded in his safe for "emergency purposes", no joke the spring wore out in under two weeks.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Last Man Standing said:


> no joke the spring wore out in under two weeks.


I had heard that could happen! That's crazy it happened so fast...I'm going to have to grab a Ruger mag or BC steel lipped mag soon!


----------

